# replace part?



## minibimmer (May 28, 2005)

I got a 2003 Mini Cooper. It runs great -- I love hugging the curves on the highway =) Anyway, while parking one time I went forward a bit and it made a dent on the rubber piece below the front bumper. Anyone have any idea how much it would cost to replace it? It's just a rubber part of the bumper. How much is the part itself, and how much would it cost to have someone replace it?
Thanks much!


----------

